# Cookies unter MS-DOS auslesen



## Solixx (21. September 2003)

Hallo,

gibt es einen MS-DOS Befehl, mit dem man sich die Cookies in MS-DOS anzeigen lassen kann? Und kann man sie auch eventuell löschen unter MS-DOS.
Für Win2K.
  im voraus danke
Solixx


----------



## lohokla (22. September 2003)

Bei der standardmässigen Dos-Bootdiskette gibt es die Datei "edit.com", welche ein Editor für Dos ist. Damit solltest du dir die Dateien angucken können.
Löschen kannst du die Cookies natürlich auch indem du z.B. den ganzen Inhalt des Cache-Oderners (Temporary Internet Files) einfach mit den Befehl "del *.*" löscht.


----------

